# My husband broke my wrist, what to do??



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Well, my experiences aren't exactly like yours. However, I have been intensely attracted to one person while I felt pressure and obligation to be with another. In my situation, my boyfriend and I split up and I dated the other guy and it went nowhere. Nevertheless, I ended up being glad that I broke up with my boyfriend, even though it was a terribly painful process to go through. In retrospect, I feel like our relationship got to the point where it was doomed to fail anyway. If there had been hope for us, It would have been better to stay.

I had some roommates for a while, a couple, who made fraudulent police reports several times. They ended up on the police's "list" of bad actors and people to look out for. This country has a terribly repressive and violent jail/prison system, so I don't mess with the police. I wouldn't mess with them anyway, but it's a dangerous direction to go. Once you've filed a complaint, he can of course counter-complain, and so on. You sue him, he sues you, etc.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

CanaryBat said:


> On the balance, this story does not seem very erotic to me, nor humorous. I am taking it at face value.


Dude she pretty much sprung a shotgun threesome on her husband while messing around with another guy. No foreplay or talking just "join or GTFO"

Are you really sure you don't see it? Because that's even funnier.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> Dude she pretty much sprung a shotgun threesome on her husband while messing around with another guy. No probing or talking just "join or GTFO"
> 
> Are you really sure you don't see it? Because that's even funnier.


That is pretty terrible. Lmao. 

The couple who were in trouble with the popo were a trip, too. omg.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Necrofantasia said:


> Dude she pretty much sprung a shotgun threesome on her husband while messing around with another guy. No probing or talking just "join or GTFO"
> 
> Are you really sure you don't see it? Because that's even funnier.


My favourite bit is...

_A couple months later, I started feeling better and embraced my strange existence. I started fantasising about having sex with both of them. Seeing Josh's hot body rubbing on Gary's. So I told Josh that if he truly loves me, he will give it a try. He got so mad at me! And threatened with divorce_

Shortly followed by

_While having sex, Josh was limp and Gary was only on Josh and didn't gave me any eye contact. His whole world was Josh's hot body. The way he looked at him... He never did that to me... That night I cried myself to sleep_.

Like maybe Gary is more into dudes and Josh isn't turned on by a man being into him. I just love the ironic outcomes of this whole situation. Regardless, OP got what they seemed to want.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

You know I just tested as INTP, now it's all making sense... Lmao.
I am going to go hide in my cave for the rest of the day, take a dozen more tests, admire my navel, look at JWT fotos, play with my cats, make guano.... and maybe my pride will be all better in a short bit.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Charlotte_n said:


> After a couple months of convincing and hard work, he finally opened himself to try new experiences. *At this point, he didn't know that I cheated on him with Gary. Gary didn't know that I was married either.* *Oh, what a storm it would become!*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Here ya go @CanaryBat .
tldr read the bold.
Whether it's real or not it's very much worth making fun of.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> You know I just tested as INTP, now it's all making sense... Lmao.
> I am going to go hide in my cave for the rest of the day, take a dozen more tests, admire my navel, look at JWT fotos, play with my cats, make guano.... and maybe my pride will be all better in a short bit.


Se trickster comes at you fast.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I feel like I just read a Desperate Housewives script that never made it to production.


----------



## Lorraine01 (4 mo ago)

recycled_lube_oil said:


> My favourite bit is...
> 
> _A couple months later, I started feeling better and embraced my strange existence. I started fantasising about having sex with both of them. Seeing Josh's hot body rubbing on Gary's. So I told Josh that if he truly loves me, he will give it a try. He got so mad at me! And threatened with divorce_
> 
> ...


 the craziest part about this was she fantasized about this scenario then when it happened she was like "man i feel super left out"


----------



## YourFavoriteTroll (3 mo ago)

Charlotte_n said:


> Hello! Big fan for a long time but just recently joined the forum
> 
> Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Portugal. Lived an easy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was beautiful and came from a rich family of bankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...
> 
> ...


Is this creative writing or did this really happen? If it did really happen to you can I ask what your MBTI is? And what is your husband’s MBTI? For introspective purposes.


----------



## YourFavoriteTroll (3 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> Charlotte, I feel I should apologize for my countryfolk (although they would not want me to, I am sure). They think you are writing erotic fiction. Welcome to America. On the balance, this story does not seem very erotic to me, nor humorous. I am taking it at face value.
> 
> I would certainly not go to the police with this story. If it happened as you described, it was an accident. You may feel angry, but nobody is to blame. If you go to the police fraudulently, you could get into big trouble. I would find a friend or family member with whom you can vent your feelings, and/or keep writing your feelings down.


I thought it was too but asked just to make sure. Too much satire and creative writing these days to know.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

pLorriane said:


> the craziest part about this was she fantasized about this scenario then when it happened she was like "man i feel super left out"


_Oh what a storm it became!
Yas gorl!_


----------



## YourFavoriteTroll (3 mo ago)

CanaryBat said:


> You know I just tested as INTP, now it's all making sense... Lmao.
> I am going to go hide in my cave for the rest of the day, take a dozen more tests, admire my navel, look at JWT fotos, play with my cats, make guano.... and maybe my pride will be all better in a short bit.





CanaryBat said:


> You know I just tested as INTP, now it's all making sense... Lmao.
> I am going to go hide in my cave for the rest of the day, take a dozen more tests, admire my navel, look at JWT fotos, play with my cats, make guano.... and maybe my pride will be all better in a short bit.


You’re not alone. I thought I was an INFP for years until taking the Michael Caloz test. Being an enneagram 4w5 doesn’t help either. 4w5 are the most likely to be mistyped on MBTI and Function tests. I’m starting to see more 4w5 INTP that identity as a woman. Although they say that combination is unlikely. It’s really not.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I can't believe I read all of it tbh


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Charlotte_n said:


> Hello! Big fan for a long time but just recently joined the forum
> 
> Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Portugal. Lived an easy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was beautiful and came from a rich family of bankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...
> 
> ...


Not sure if trolling or srs, gonna assume ur trolling.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> Here ya go @CanaryBat .
> tldr read the bold.
> Whether it's real or not it's very much worth making fun of.


I am reading words that I've never seen before... did I mention that I have a retinal problem (true) and migraines (also true) and bats can't see very well, relying as bats do on echolocation (very true). We bats don't always figure it out until we hear the echoes... echoes... echoes of our peers. Sometimes our blindness shocks even us 👺.

Hahahahhahahahahahahaha 😂, I'm a 🐑 and an 🍑.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Charlotte_n said:


> Hello! Big fan for a long time but just recently joined the forum
> 
> Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Uranus Lived an sleasy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was a dick and came from a dickfamily of wankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...
> 
> ...


YES, BY ALL MEANS YES
if possible have Judge Judy decide the case
the world needs to know

Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Portugal. Lived an easy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was beautiful and came from a rich family of bankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...

One day I was grocery shopping for dinner as I saw Gary, my former colleague, at the newspaper section. I used to have a huge crush on Gary when we worked together at the gym. Gary really understood me. I never felt more loved, secure and correct. I never pursued him though as I was married.

Although seeing him, have to admit, made me realise, my husband Josh has wasted my whole life.

I was so in love with Gary, it almost felt scary.

One day while my husband was at work, I met Gary at a bar and had the most amazing sex of my life. In the bathroom, of all places. I felt so angry afterwards and cried myself to sleep... I never felt so dirty in my entire life. Josh had committed his whole life to me and wasted mine.

A couple months later, I started feeling better and embraced my strange existence. I started fantasising about having sex with both of them. Seeing Josh's hot body rubbing on Gary's. So I told Josh that if he truly loves me, he will give it a try. He got so mad at me! And threatened with divorce...

After a couple months of convincing and hard work, he finally opened himself to try new experiences. At this point, he didn't know that I cheated on him with Gary. Gary didn't know that I was married either. Oh, what a storm it would become!

I invited Gary for a country side gateway. I invited Josh too. They didn't know its going to be three of us.

Gary entered the house first and we started making out instantly. A couple minutes later Josh arrived, opened the door and saw us kissing and my hand in Gary's pants.
Josh asked: "What's going on?",
I responded confidently: "Join us baby or leave".

Gary seemed to be confused. He didn't expect this but surprisingly got harder the more awkward it was becoming.

While having sex, Josh was limp and Gary was only on Josh and didn't gave me any eye contact. His whole world was Josh's hot body. The way he looked at him... He never did that to me... That night I cried myself to sleep.

In the morning, Josh made me breakfast and apologised for his poor sexual performance yesterday, and we hugged. In fact, he hugged me so hard that I slipped on the wet floor. We fell down, and thats how he broke my wrist. Also, my beautiful bathrobe got ruined!

Gary entered the kitchen and saw us on the floor. He thought Josh punched me out of jealousy. He started screaming and pulled Josh away from me. He kept yelling, and I was afraid that he was soon about to get violent. So I made him leave.

Next moment, I noticed that my wrist was hurting and I couldn’t move it. Josh took me to the hospital but the whole road I couldn’t stop thinking how I wish he was Gary.

But all of the sudden, Gary stopped answering my texts. And with Josh, I can't even look him in the eyes anymore...

That disgusting yet sexy man, who broke my wrist... I can never see him as father of my children anymore. But I can with Gary.

I am definitely going to divorce Josh.

My dear friends, do you think I should report the wrist incident to the police? That would maybe help me to get a bigger settlement, or no, perhaps?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn’t realize Josh/Gary were Portuguese names


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I can't believe I read all of it tbh


Same.
And OP seems to have left the building so we can't just do the torches and pitchforks thing to make up for it either.



CanaryBat said:


> Hahahahhahahahahahahaha 😂, I'm a 🐑 and an 🍑.


You skimmed. That was the smart thing to do. I got a good laugh out of it but I could have gotten that elsewhere.

I didn't do the smart thing. 🐑 You did.
This post was brought to you by the Sunk Cost Fallacy.


...

. . .


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Necrofantasia said:


> You skimmed. That was the smart thing to do. I got a good laugh out of it but I could have gotten that elsewhere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 910478


💀😹😿💙🏰, Please don't cry, Necrofantasia! Please come back out of your house. All the people had so much fun, even though it was a it was a pig fight on a trampoline, a muddy trampoline.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

Warp11 said:


> All I'm saying is "contributory negligence" may be a factor in this tort claim.


You are saying that your warps go up to 11...


----------



## Charlotte_n (3 mo ago)

YourFavoriteTroll said:


> Is this creative writing or did this really happen? If it did really happen to you can I ask what your MBTI is? And what is your husband’s MBTI? For introspective purposes.


It did happen. 

I am ENFJ and my husband is ISTJ  
Gary is maybe ESTP? 


To adress all the rest of you, I am here if you have any questions


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

This story is almost like a spoof of something something 27. I guess this kinda trolling is kind and not considered rude here. Must just depend on who the troll author is and if you are friends with them.

Abuse is like totally funny. Not like totally sadistic at all.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> This story is almost like a spoof of something something 27. I guess this kinda trolling is kind and not considered rude here. Must just depend on who the troll author is and if you are friends with them.
> 
> Abuse is like totally funny. Not like totally sadistic at all.


Is there a part of this story you find sadistic? I cannot stop laughing. None of it seems real?


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Charlotte_n said:


> It did happen.
> 
> I am ENFJ and my husband is ISTJ
> Gary is maybe ESTP?
> ...


Did people pay to watch this on your OnlyFans?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> This story is almost like a spoof of something something 27. I guess this kinda trolling is kind and not considered rude here. Must just depend on who the troll author is and if you are friends with them.
> 
> Abuse is like totally funny. Not like totally sadistic at all.


The story is probably not real, so why fuss about it. That's how I'm taking the OP and their story.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

OrchidSugar said:


> Is there a part of this story you find sadistic? I cannot stop laughing. None of it seems real?


I can see why you may be confused as to my comment.

I would say either just dismiss and ignore my comment all together or look closer and read between the lines at some of the things dropped down and patterns that take place. I know I come off like a nut, it is not always without underlined provocation. I will leave it at that.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> The story is probably not real, so why fuss about it. That's how I'm taking the OP and their story.


agree 



recycled_lube_oil said:


> Did people pay to watch this on your OnlyFans?


only dumbfucks use the most heavily trafficked polluted over saturated sites to make a dime


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> agree


Yep.



0.M.I.A.0 said:


> only dumbfucks use the most heavily trafficked polluted over saturated sites to make a dime


Hey, that's not very nice. Not everyone who was or is on OnlyFans does porn. 😄


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Hey, that's not very nice. Not everyone who was or is on OnlyFans does porn. 😄


Oh is this the line thrist trap voyers tell others. I was watching the exercise vid I swear.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Oh is this the line thrist trap voyers tell others. I was watching the exercise vid I swear.


I don't use OnlyFans, I never have. I'm speaking from experience. I know some women who are (or rather were) on OnlyFans and just talked to their fans for an hour in the morning, then an hour in the evening and had a job between time. Some women are so popular that they can do stuff like that on a platform that is mostly used for porn.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't use OnlyFans, I never have. I'm speaking from experience. I know some women who are (or rather were) on OnlyFans and just talked to their fans for an hour in the morning, then an hour in the evening and had a job between time. Some women are so popular that they can do stuff like that on a platform that is mostly used for porn.


You are so cultured. Well I will leave you to your affluent friends in high places. Enjoy.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> You are so cultured. Well I will leave you to your affluent friends in high places. Enjoy.


I'm just a normal person. I think you're assuming everyone here is a single 20-something and wants to spend money being someone's fan. You don't need to be affluent to be well liked enough to make some side money doing something like OnlyFans and NOT have it be pornographic in nature. 🙂


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'm just a normal person. I think you're assuming everyone here is a single 20-something and wants to spend money being someone's fan. You don't need to be affluent to be well liked enough to make some side money doing something like OnlyFans and NOT have it be pornographic in nature. 🙂


Oh I understood that dig point made at me specific. Was not rocket science. We done yet? Okie dokie toodles. And take care. Enjoy your little village. Be sure to high five everyone for me. You smart individual you. You are so cheeky.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

0.M.I.A.0 said:


> Oh I understood that dig point made at me specific. Was not rocket science. We done yet? Okie dokie toodles. And take care. Enjoy your little village. Be sure to high five everyone for me. You smart individual you. You are so cheeky.


Hahah, that wasn't a dig at you. That's the main age demographic for someone being on OnlyFans. I will high five the carp out of everyone who wants to though, so thanks for that reminder. 🙂 Anyway, I can tell we might get into a fight if we keep talking for much longer, so bon voyage. 😄


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Charlotte_n said:


> Hello! Big fan for a long time but just recently joined the forum
> 
> Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Portugal. Lived an easy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was beautiful and came from a rich family of bankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...
> 
> ...


That is very cuntish behavior. All of it.


----------



## MilkShakeFloat (7 mo ago)

Don't see O.P. mentioning a pre-nup anywhere (or did I miss it?)

Under such circumstances, I am in favor of her filing for divorce and seeking alimony.

Considering... y' know, it's already a _wrist_ Josh is willing to take.


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

MilkShakeFloat said:


> Don't see O.P. mentioning a pre-nup anywhere (or did I miss it?)
> 
> Under such circumstances, I am in favor of her filing for divorce and seeking alimony.
> 
> Considering... y' know, it's already a _wrist_ Josh is willing to take.


She can sue him in family court for the assets but the wrist is a separate issue. 
This is not legal advice btw.
First of all, the cause of action for her tort claim seems to be the fall that led to the broken wrist.
On the balance of probabilities, it is likely that Josh did not intend to injure Charlotte, but he may still be liable for it. One could argue negligence that the floor was wet, which is why I asked "trollishly" if she slipped in her own fluid (contributory negligence due to insisting on the tryst with hubby and new lover).
The floor could have been recently mopped or someone spilled something. Those details were missing.
Ya I could have asked what it was that they slipped in but that wouldn't have been as graphic (and I'm a whore myself, for laughs).
Anyway...
She could argue that Josh was holding her so tight that they just fell due to XYZ reasons 
(which is odd but possible).
If that's the case Josh could be held liable for negligence but he could argue that due to the emotionality of the situation he had lost some degree off his faculties such as his balance. (And judgment).
There will be a ton of 'but for' clauses like 'but for the threesome, but for the emotional abuse, but for losing out to bathroom sex, etc. Etc." And that is for a good lawyer to argue.

If OP still wants to pursue her claim about the broken wrist from a compensatory standpoint, then she will likely have to prove how the wrist breaking affected her livelihood or other things going on in her life (e.g. missing work; missing a flight because she was in the hospital; medical bills). Personally, I'd let it go and focus on the bigger payout. 

I'm not here to judge the OPs morality, and now that she's stated being an ENFJ, I'm now starting to believe this may actually be a true story. 
😘


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Yup, if the story is true, I'm thinking it's all a prenup issue. OP wouldn't get anything if she just cheated which she had done, so her plan was to bring her husband into it too. Both participating cancels out the infidelity. But gotta include that domestic violence, just in case. 

One of my sisters (ENTJ) did something similar. She blew up her whole marriage for a crush, and all I'm going to say is after multiple psychiatric hospitalizations, it did not work out well for her. Heh, next guy she married called the police on her and now she has a BS DV charge on her record too. 

This is what karma is. When you're up to no good, you surround yourself with like minded individuals, and eventually, it's your turn to be the victim.


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

Charlotte_n said:


> Hello! Big fan for a long time but just recently joined the forum
> 
> Trying to be positive currently is not easy... And generally I am a happy person. I grew up on an idyllic town in northern Portugal. Lived an easy life I guess. It's also where I met my future husband Josh. He was beautiful and came from a rich family of bankers. I met him at high school prom and we were happy ever since, every single day. Up until now...
> 
> ...


I have a number of questions to ask you. @Aliensuperstar 

If Josh is as perfect as you describe him, why was Gary better?
How was Josh wasting your life/time? What made his commitment not good enough?
What about your commitment and his time?
Don't you think it's telling that you blame your ex-husband for dropping you both after an emotional scenario?
Don't you have the empathy to see he was distraught?
Is your wardrobe more important than the emotions of these two men? Did you have children with your ex?

I see shit like this as young man and think to myself oh fuck what is modern dating and marriage. Or just marriage and fidelity in general. Women need to be more responsible for their actions too, men get all the flak about being bad and problematic and so on but seriously what is this.

I get you're emotional OP, and conflicted by love, do you not see the thorn in your own eye here? You gave in first by picking a man you met over one you crushed on and then cheated with the crush. Both seem like good people and good options.


----------

